# kenpo 4 kids



## hammer (Feb 16, 2005)

I know that Brother John started a thread that was title *childrens cirriculim water down???? *Which i found most interesting as the majority of my students are children, So I Would like to ask for a brief brake down of your junior syllabus,

Thanking you in advance for your input,

A sample of what i am currently teaching

*junior yellow*
Basics

*junior orange*
5 techniques , blocking set one
ie, Delayed Sword thru Captured Twiggs

*junior purple* 
5 techniques ,short form 1
ie Grasp of Death thru Sword and Hammer
freestyle b1a thru b4a

*advance purple1&2*
kicking set 1
striking set 1
long form 1
co ordination set 1

Included are the yellow belt saying distance is best friend ect

I have just completed teaching my students these units approx 18-24 months in duration.

I chose to take this option in skilling my students in basics ,in disguse lol, using the above sets ,as to allow for the students to mature both metally , and to become more aware of there bodies

To provide greater enjoyment of both teaching and learning the orange belt and advance material which is to follow , 

No disrespect intended, I would welcome any comments or criticism thanks for again your input.

cheers


----------



## bzarnett (Feb 17, 2005)

Everything. Our childrens program which is for kids ages 7 to 13 are responsible for the complete curriculum. There are no time boxes associated with the material for children or adults. Our child will learn the same American Kenpo curriculum as an adult. Aspects of the learning - the context for the application though is directed towards the children. For example, self-defense is oriented towards bully defense and stranger danger in terms of the cycle of considerations, attitude, acceptance, etc.

  Being responsible for the material is a key lesson (and skill) for children.

  Cheers,
  Bryan


----------

